# Помогите опознать



## Luft (8 Ноя 2014)

Прикупил вот занедорого (50$) баянчик в неплохом состоянии с самодельной нашлепкой Тула. Кто же он на самом деле, может подскажете? 120 басов, на правой стороне можно включить двухголосие. Басы глубокие, почти органные.


----------



## Gross (8 Ноя 2014)

Похожий баян (с такими же кнопочными регистрами) выпускался когда-то Кременской фабрикой и имел надпись "Кремiнне". Внутрь того баяна я не заглядывал, но в других кременских моделях видел такую же камеру с отводом в басу, как и здесь.


----------



## Gross (8 Ноя 2014)

Похожий баян (с такими же кнопочными регистрами) выпускался когда-то Кременской фабрикой и имел надпись "Кремiнне". Внутрь того баяна я не заглядывал, но в других кременских моделях видел такую же камеру с отводом в басу, как и здесь.


----------



## Luft (10 Ноя 2014)

Огромное спасибо за ответ.
А это кто такой подскажете?


----------



## Gross (10 Ноя 2014)

Искра вроде бы? Цельнометаллический баян конструкции самого Волковича.


----------



## Luft (11 Ноя 2014)

Цельнометаллический это для полевых условий что-ли? И от пули защитит и дух бойца поднимет? 
Очень актуально для Украины в нынешних условиях. Я из Харькова.

Предшественник Юпитера! Аж захотелось хотя бы в руках подержать. Тем более просят за него всего 1000 руб ваших... Судя по ремням он неигранный совсем. А вот время... думаю капремонт ему все-таки нужен...


----------



## Gross (11 Ноя 2014)

насколько он цельнометаллический, не знаю. Но корпус, похоже, алюминиевый. В детстве (дмш) слышал такой в руках товарища- звук казался очень уж резким.


----------

